# Ahb Beer Glasses - Time To Decide



## dane (21/10/04)

Ok I have found a local supplier for the AHB glasses - they have a large range so it's best to put this to the vote.

Minimum quantities for each glass is 144 - so if we were to get enough people to place orders we might be able to get a couple of varieties. 

Each glass and made & fired locally and will have the AHB logo on the front of it.

Once a decision has been made for what the most popular varieties I will get the quote done and place an order. Lead time is 3-4 weeks so they will be ready for christmas *perfect christmas gift!*

Ok as there is such a large selection of glasses I will use this thread to create a shortlist of say 10 of the most popular varieties and then from there we can vote. Once I have a list of the most popular ones I will take orders - the more orders that are placed the more variety we can have (as each glass has a minimum order of 144).

BTW - sorry about the multiple emails if anyone got them...I got 3. Looks like a bug.


----------



## roach (21/10/04)

I like the Cervoise - the one with the Boags logo. This would be a good tasting glass.

As an alternative get a mug style like the Viking for sessional drinking


----------



## GMK (21/10/04)

OK...

I vote for the following:
Sensation
Cervoise
Nonic
Murden


----------



## roach (21/10/04)

ps Nonic for ales


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/10/04)

I'll buy probably 12 of whatever the consensus is on shape. But I personally like Linz (the glass not the bloke, I mean I'm sure hes a very nice bloke, but I'm talking about the glass). They use them at the Queens, a good solid glass and a couple may have fallen in Fleurs handbag in the past. Second choice the classic nonic.

PS Well done Dane on organising this. Lets not get bogged down in arguing glas shape. If it advertises AHB, makes some money for AHB, and holds beer without leaking, I'll buy it.


----------



## Doc (21/10/04)

Attach a Poll Dane.
Wouldn't that will be the easiest ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/10/04)

My Picks would be
Conique 570 ml
keller 425 ml
Golding 390 ml
And depending on price I would go for 1 dozen of each

Andrew


----------



## Bobby (21/10/04)

weizen and taverne are my picks.


----------



## dane (21/10/04)

Doc said:


> Attach a Poll Dane.
> Wouldn't that will be the easiest ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


 Hmm yeah I was going to do a poll but there were like 20 options - maybe i should just put them all in and vote...hmmm


----------



## deebee (21/10/04)

Well I can't read the bloody thing. 

but I would go for pint-sized nonics and 

the largest handled mug/stein they have

but really will buy whatever's going.


----------



## SteakSniffingLion (21/10/04)

I would grab 5 of each.

Nonic 570ml
Linz 390ml

Great work


----------



## Gough (21/10/04)

I'd vote for the pint sized Nonic, The schooner sized (425ml) Oxford and the Golding in that order.

Again though, I'm happy with whatever is decided and will buy a few

Top darts Dane  

Shawn.


----------



## dane (21/10/04)

Ok rather than making this a 2 thread process (ie. making a shortlist and then voting) I think some of the popular ones can already be seen.

I've put together a bit of a shortlist - from the initial posts and some executive descisions so please all make your votes at the top so I can get an idea and get these orders in.

I agree with GuestLurker that any glass with AHB will be awsome  Personal favs for me is the Linz and Nondic (same as steaksniffinglion 

If everyone can just go to the top of the thread and put their favourite option in and then we can get the ball rolling!


----------



## Doc (21/10/04)

Nonic in the *570ml* version.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (21/10/04)

Ditto dee bee

But I'll go with the flow 6 packs of mixed for me


----------



## Gough (21/10/04)

Yep Doc, definitely want the pint size! 

Shawn.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/10/04)

Cervoise and Golding for mine. 
I would probably order 4 of either one.

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (21/10/04)

love the majority of them but have quite a few2 of the ones pictured.

anyway my choice
cervoise
palladio
sensation
and my favourite nonic.as it hols heaps  :chug: 

cheers
big d


----------



## dane (21/10/04)

deebee said:


> Well I can't read the bloody thing.
> 
> but I would go for pint-sized nonics and
> 
> ...


 Cause the image is long your browser might have resized it so it fits in the window. Try clicking on the image and it should resize to normal size so you can see it better...but I think the nonics are looking like the fav atm


----------



## big d (21/10/04)

and the weizen glass holds 690ml.. :chug:


----------



## dougy (21/10/04)

Linz for me


----------



## sluggerdog (21/10/04)

Nonic in the 570ml version - Love the pint glass you get at irish pubs


----------



## Boots (21/10/04)

My votes in order of prefernce are:

Oxford
Nonic
Tulip


----------



## Batz (21/10/04)

What about the big handles ?


----------



## Snow (21/10/04)

In order of preference, I prefer:
Cervoise
Linz
Brasserie
Sensation

I would be interested in 6 each of 2 types. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Gout (21/10/04)

linz or Nonic for me although most look the goods

i'd even be happy with pils glass


----------



## Hoops (21/10/04)

I will go for:

Cervoise
Oxford (425ml) or Conique (570ml)
Viking or Benidorm
Keller (425ml)

Hoops


----------



## RobW (21/10/04)

Nonic
Linz
Weizen
Cervoise

Any idea on cost Dane?


----------



## JasonY (21/10/04)

Got lots of nonics  so personally something a little different would suit me, don't mind the look of the golding or one of the handle mugs.

As others have said any glass will be good.


----------



## wee stu (21/10/04)

OK another on the nonic bandwagon.
FWIW though - I've picked up a few benidorm glassess around the traps - as a sturdy handle glass, they are not at all bad either.


----------



## dane (21/10/04)

I personally like the Viking if we go for a handled mug....looks llike it's got a nice think base that you can bang against the table until someone fills it up again!

Might look at trying to do the Nonic, Linz, Cervoise & Viking - i think thats the pick of the bunch!


----------



## roach (21/10/04)

Sounds gr8 to me Dane. I like the idea of a handle mug as a different alternative. The voting system didn't allow a second choice. So well done on including the mug. A mixed doxen or whatever of those selected would go well.


----------



## johnno (21/10/04)

dane said:


> I personally like the Viking if we go for a handled mug....looks llike it's got a nice think base that you can bang against the table until someone fills it up again!


 Yep. I can vouch for those as I have one. Its a big heavy mug. Might get a bit too heavy after a few too many but hey thats where the fun is.

cheers


----------



## Doc (21/10/04)

dane said:


> Might look at trying to do the Nonic, Linz, Cervoise & Viking - i think thats the pick of the bunch!


 Awesome.

Do you have a pic handy of the image to be printed on the glasses ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dane (21/10/04)

Doc said:


> dane said:
> 
> 
> > Might look at trying to do the Nonic, Linz, Cervoise & Viking - i think thats the pick of the bunch!
> ...


 Here is the Polo stuff I am currently using. 

At this stage I imagine the same logo could be placed on the glass (not sure of colour variation as each colour costs more)

There is a larger logo with the map of Oz in the background in this thread 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...e=post&id=32074
- that could look nice (probabaly without the pic of the beer glass). I want to keep things fairly simple....I prefer a clean look.

I'll play with some colour variations - even grayscale with one colour highlight might look good for the glasses.


----------



## deebee (21/10/04)

Ah yes, now i can read it.

You haven't put viking on the poll Dane. That has my vote. If available I will get a couple of those. 

Will also go a couple of nonics coz Andy Capp drinks out of them.

Whatever else is ordered, I will get a couple depending on prices.


----------



## dane (21/10/04)

deebee said:


> Ah yes, now i can read it.
> 
> You haven't put viking on the poll Dane. That has my vote. If available I will get a couple of those.
> 
> ...


 Yeah the Vikings didn't get onto the poll - but I think lots of people would like to have a handled option.

I think we'll stick with Nonic, Linz, Cervoise & Viking. After this initial order I envisage a section where people can place their interest in purchasing more glasses of a particular type and once there are enough number to make minimum quantities then I will place the orders.


----------



## barfridge (21/10/04)

for me:
- wiezen
- linz (pity they dont have a larger size, something that I can pour a whole bottle straight into would be great)
- britannia (love the old dimpled mugs, but I'm sure I could live with the viking, as it seems the wind is blowing that way)


----------



## Doc (21/10/04)

Really looking forward to everyone getting AHB glasses then taking photos of their favourite hand crafted brews in them and posting them into a Whats On Tap section in the Gallery.

Awesome.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Andrew (21/10/04)

Ok, everyone sing along now
"A nonic for me.
a nonic for me,
If you don't want a nonic,
you're no good to me...."

Sorry.

A bit of Welsh blood there showing through. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jazman (21/10/04)

Me i like the nonic ,britannia,berndorm,vicking,cervoise


----------



## big d (21/10/04)

changing the words somewhat...
a nonic for me
a nonic for me
if you dont want a nonic
thens theres more beer for me  
so what,ll it be :blink: 
ummm hourglass thank you  
and also whats in the other kegs you have :unsure: 

chorus :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: 


cheers
big d B)


----------



## datfrog (21/10/04)

Cervoise for me


----------



## Bobby (21/10/04)

nonics are great, i have a few thanks to few visits to various irish pubs around sydney.


----------



## metters (21/10/04)

Dane,
I did say I was very interested at the start but have decided to sell all and go caravanning so trying to cut down on weight and glass. Be a pity to go breaking those nice glasses off road so will only take a couple of the handles you decide on thanks.
Great job though
cheers Metters


----------



## pbrosnan (21/10/04)

1. Golding
2. Casablanca
3. Linz

1/2 doz of each.

Is this preferential or 1st past the post?


----------



## sintax69 (21/10/04)

Any estimate on the cost yet 

Nonic
Cervoise
1/2 dozen for me 

Sintax


----------



## Linz (21/10/04)

For me

Nonic
Cervoise
Viking

Although the wife sourced nonics for $20+ for a dozen in Auburn. But they dont come with the AHB logo

Any estimate on cost..or was that posted earlier in the thread??That'll govern the number to buy.Prolly a mixed dozen ATM


----------



## nonicman (22/10/04)

1/2 Dozen Nonic and maybe a couple of Viking depending on price. Would go for Weizen but it doesn't look like the Weizen will get the votes


----------



## dougy (22/10/04)

"Ads by Google:
Customised Beer Glasses and beer mugs with your logo. Aust wide delivery. min order 144"

http://www.handyimprints.com.au/drinkware.htm

sounds appropriated to the topic


----------



## Sean (22/10/04)

I notice the Nonic in the picture has the logo over the top of the bulge. In England badged nonics (and used to own hundreds of different ones, let alone the other ones I've seen) usually look rubbish compared with other pint glasses (usually tulips, coniques or vikings (completely different from vikings here it seems)) because the logo is put underneath the bulge not over it, and therefore appears too far down the glass to look good. Might be worth checking that they really do print it where the picture indicates.

Personally, I'd go for haworth or vikings with handle and tulips or coniques without. All pint sized.


----------



## johnno (22/10/04)

I like the Oxford and the Vegas.


----------



## spog (24/10/04)

what ever is on offer with the ahb logo on it will do me.


----------



## Chatty (24/10/04)

I'll get a half dozen (but probably more!) of whatever goes. As long as it has the AHB logo and holds a bit of grog  

I'd probably get a half dozen of the cervoise and the nonic, each is probably better suited to a different drink.

Chatty


----------



## flanbos (24/10/04)

how do ya plan on getting them to everyone, if everone is in a different place?


----------



## mandaloril (25/10/04)

I like to see this going ahead, I'm down for anything with the logo on it so I can show my mates and like the idea of gettting a mixed selection as well.


----------



## MCWB (25/10/04)

dane said:


> I think we'll stick with Nonic, Linz, Cervoise & Viking.


 Sounds great, would also like the Weizen.


----------



## Linz (25/10/04)

MCWB,

Was he talkin' to me????????????????




Ba Boom


----------



## Trent (26/10/04)

Wouldnt mind getting a couple of each of the Cervoise, Linz and Viking.
Trent


----------



## Hoops (26/10/04)

dane said:


> I think we'll stick with Nonic, Linz, Cervoise & Viking.


 It looks like we will have a few good options. I would get a few of both Viking and Cervoise I think.
Any idea on price yet Dane?


----------



## flanbos (26/10/04)

IM in for the weizen!
i like the idea of fitting most of a bottle in 1 glass............. i hate getting up more than once per bottle!!

any idea of a rough price per glass?


----------



## flanbos (8/11/04)

this thread has been very quiet of late

whats going on with the glasses? anyone no?


----------



## sluggerdog (8/11/04)

Yes I'm pretty keen to get some of these glasses for xmas (will go well with my xmas prezzie - keg system) but xmas is fast approching.

An update would be great.. along with the shirts too.

Thanx


----------



## dane (8/11/04)

Emailed the guy tonight actually - hard some problems with the logo to be used as artwork - I have sent some samples to him and he will reply tommorow. He is also speaking to the kiln tommorow to get special pricing for s batches of glasses ie. 288 glasses.

Will update tommorow - i'm really pushing for glasses to be out before Xmas.


----------



## flanbos (8/11/04)

sweet as mate, your a champ


----------



## GMK (8/11/04)

Way to go Fiscus...cant wait

how did you go with donations to AHB...


----------



## dane (8/11/04)

GMK said:


> Way to go Fiscus...cant wait
> 
> how did you go with donations to AHB...


 Pretty slow haha thats ok though. I should be getting my first cheque from google any day now, so that is very slowly trickling in. I'm going to revise the ad setup and looking for specific local sponser when I get some time to update the forum software and work on a couple of new sections.


----------



## MCWB (8/11/04)

dane said:


> I'm going to revise the ad setup


Aww, I loved this one!


----------



## GMK (8/11/04)

dane said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Fiscus...cant wait
> ...


 might go better if u let us know what it costs to host the site per month and what u hope the adds bring in and what the deficit is - then we can set about making up the deficit...


----------



## sluggerdog (9/11/04)

dane,

Here's another suggestion, I sell hosting through my business (I have a server located in the states) it should have all the features you would require, php, mysql, cpanel etc etc.

http://www.elogicmedia.com.au

I'm sure I can do a SPECIAL mates rates package, PM me with your requirments, space, monthly bandwidth, databases, emails etc etc and we could work out something.

CHEERS


----------



## Linz (22/11/04)

Just to rattle this cage again...... Wheres it at costwise?


----------



## bonk (24/11/04)

bumping back to the top


----------



## Asher (25/11/04)

This poll reminds me of the reality TV show 'Big Brother'.....
The most boring one that doesn't offend anyone or anything always wins!

I'll still keen to get some no matter what style glass (as it will have AHB written on it! ), but I'd like to see a glass style that stands out from the crowd. Something with a bit of uniqueness. Not one that I can nick from the local... 

Take the road less traveled it makes all the difference....
Asher for now


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/11/04)

Asher,

I could'nt agree with you more, I think that poll aside, we also need to have a distinctive and unusual glass that as you say, is not readily available at the local or Kmart

Andrew


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/11/04)

As a wise man once said. Nuff talking just print the f*ckers so we can buy them for Christmas.


----------



## JasonY (25/11/04)

Yep I agree on a glass that is a bit different from the mainstream ones.


----------



## flanbos (25/11/04)

yeah it would be good to impress my mates with a nice home brew in shmick glasses!


----------



## Weizguy (25/11/04)

So, the only certainties are:
1/ No Weizen
2/ No final price
Correct

Smack me if I'm outta line. I'm just P'd off coz I broke my Paulaner crystal weizen glass b4 I got to use it.


----------



## big d (26/11/04)

one things for certain and that is they wont make the xmas tree.getting way too late.


cheers
big d


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/12/04)

waiting, waiting....

How are they going Dane? Any idea on prices and types?

C&B
TDA


----------



## SteveSA (10/12/04)

Probably a bit too late for Xmas now but maybe they'll make it for the New Year's shows?


----------



## Backlane Brewery (16/12/04)

Can't believe I only just found this thread. We currently use a mixed batch of glasses I pinched from various UK pubs- a London Pride pint, Leffe goblet, Groslch 400ml, etc.
So, yes please- a few of those Nonics would ideal. Have costs delivery date etc been finalised yet?


----------



## Linz (18/1/05)

I wanted to "Bump" this thread, but it doesnt seem right to do that to a thread about glasses.

Anyhow since Im here .....any news???????


----------



## Jez (29/1/05)

I'd love some Nonics too when they're finally done  

Jez


----------



## sluggerdog (11/2/05)

** cough cough **


----------



## big d (11/2/05)

the silence has only been broken by the amount of thunder outside my place at the moment.ahhh the joys of the wet season.

hope the glasses are still in the pipeline.

cheers
big d


----------



## chiefman (24/2/05)

> hope the glasses are still in the pipeline.



Maybe they've been filtered
Viking for me :beerbang:


----------



## dane (24/2/05)

Yep it's in the pipeline - should have some news soon on them


----------



## Ross (24/2/05)

I'll go with the flow - though in need of a few nonics, down to my last 2... :beer:


----------



## sluggerdog (24/2/05)

Ross said:


> I'll go with the flow - though in need of a few nonics, down to my last 2... :beer:
> [post="46834"][/post]​




I just was recently given 6 so I'm sweet.

What I'm after is some smaller glasses now, got the pints, would love the half pints or pots/middies etc etc


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (24/2/05)

Pity a Washington pint or schooner wasn't on the options list..
Nonic is the straight-edged glass with the expanded ring bit near the top, right?


----------



## sluggerdog (24/2/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> Pity a Washington pint or schooner wasn't on the options list..
> Nonic is the straight-edged glass with the expanded ring bit near the top, right?
> [post="46854"][/post]​



Correct :excl: 

:beer:


----------



## lagernut (25/2/05)

ARE WE EVER GOING TO SEE THESE GLASSES?


----------



## GMK (25/2/05)

If it helps get the glasses off the ground....

I can get 570ml Nonics for - this is cost to me of 90.00 a carton.
There is 48 glasses in a carton - = just under 1.88 a glass.

Dane,

If u r interested, i can see if i can find a place in Adelaide that can put the logo on.

I am getting him to check on the cerviose as well.

GMKenterprises


----------



## redbeard (26/2/05)

there is a hospitality store in parramatta rd sydney that sells glasses & will put a logo on it. i think they have most of the glasses listed above. they were willing to discount on a bulk purchase but wouldnt quote without knowing how many / what sort in the buy. i think they import some glasses directly, hence would a give a better price.

bought 2 560ml tulips for 2.40 ea & also a couple of 425ml bronte on special at 1.50 ea.

also if i/we email them with sketch of logo & # of colours, they would quote on that too.

has a logo been decided ?

cheers


----------



## Jez (26/2/05)

Redbeard,

What's the name & address of the hospitality shop on Parramatta Road you went to?

I'd love to go pick myself up a few nonics without having to shell out for 4 dozen.

Thanks

Jez


----------



## redbeard (27/2/05)

jez, McCarthys Hospitality Store, 193 Parramatta rd Camperdown.
its on the corner opposite the big red strathfield building. they have parking out the back, thou you need to be driving from cbd -> parra unless you turn right at the lights outside annadale pub / mcd & do a rat run thru the back streets. the're open mon-fri & on sat 9-5pm.

cheers


----------



## Jez (27/2/05)

Thanks Redbeard.

I worked it who they were from the whitepages - then realised I used to go past it all the time on the bus after work.

Was over that way today for something else & thought I'd drop by......of course, they were shut.

I'll try them later in the week. 

Jez


----------



## KoNG (2/5/05)

any rumbles in the glass department...?
its a great idea, i think it would be well worth the effort..!


----------



## barfridge (2/5/05)

I agree, we need glasses (as long as they're not boring nonics, I can steal them from the local pub).


----------



## Hoops (2/5/05)

barfridge said:


> I agree, we need glasses (as long as they're not boring nonics, I can steal them from the local pub).
> [post="57145"][/post]​


Yeah I'm with you on that one Jeff, I've got a pile of Nonics from.........certain places here & there..........


----------



## Linz (2/5/05)

I bet NONE of them have an AHB logo on them...and I don't have any nonics...8 middie sized dimple mugs and 10 middie glasses from K-mart


----------



## Weizguy (2/5/05)

Linz said:


> I bet NONE of them have an AHB logo on them...and I don't have any nonics...8 middie sized dimple mugs and 10 middie glasses from K-mart
> [post="57209"][/post]​



Linz,

U need to make of friend of your local bottlo dude. They will give U glasses. U may have to buy some beer first, buut make it something good.

BTW, how was the pub crawl 4 U? I reckon it was a great birthday present 4 me!

Seth


----------



## Asher (2/5/05)

'word up' barfridge & goat... nonnic schmonic..

I want something Iconoclastic


----------



## jayse (2/5/05)

would drinking beer out of a milk shake glass be iconaclastic?
It sure is making a mockery of my religion doing such a thing!

At this stage any glass will be great as long as it says AHB.

The song remains the same
Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Iconoclastic and yet somehow barbaric. Also perfect for those cloudy beers.

Put me down for one of these. B) 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

More serious note.

Nonics as popular and workman-like as they are seem to reek a little of cheapness and as stated by many others are pretty common these days.

I'm all for a pint glass of some sort. Couple of years ago I managed to get hold of a very nice English pint glass. It's the real deal manufactured by Dema of the UK.

At the time Mister Minit were selling them with those crappy pewter plaques on them with stuff like Happy 21st and World's Horniest dad <_< on them.

Saw they had one plain unbutchered one available. Bastards let me have it, not before charging me the full price of $23 for it though. Unfortunately since then they seem to sell a less-robust more standardized pint glass. (but charge the same price of course). 

Anyway if these can still be found they'd make a very nice AHB glass that's a little more heavy and classier looking.

Weight is 800g as opposed to the Nonic's 300g. They hold one imperial pint (570ml) exactly.

Worth a thought? Only thing is I'm not sure if anybody distributes them here anymore. I've kept my eye open though.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Here's a pic swiped from Terry Foster's original Pale Ale Classic Styles book.

Very semi-pissed looking English chappie using the very same one as well. Obviously they're quite traditional somewhere along the line.  

Warren -


----------



## Sean (3/5/05)

That style is called (at least in the UK) "Tudors" or "Tudor Tankards". They used to be a pretty common choice in half-pint size for beer festivals.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Thanks for the info Shawn.  

I'd like to find a couple more. They're my fav. English pint glasses. I'd definitely take a couple with the AHB logo on them.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Here's a better pic.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Actually,

Disregard all that. I've just done some research and discovered that Dema Glass Manufacturers UK. Have been closed down (went bust) since 2001.  

Wonder if anybody else makes them now.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Rastal in Germany also manufacture some pretty awesome glasses/mugs;

http://www.rastal.com/shop_en/index.html

They also do signage and logos on them etc. Price would probably be the killer though.

Warren -


----------



## deebee (3/5/05)

Geeeewhiz the nonic is getting a pasting around here. The nonic is my favourite glass. The little ridge stops it from slipping out of your hand. And Andy Capp drinks from one. It would be hard to improve on a no-nonsense nonic with an AHB logo on it for mine.

Go the nonic...

No Quarter (but will settle for anything with "AHB" on it) deebee


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Aha! This is another one I've been looking for. German style by Rastal.

This one really looks the biz. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Or this!

C'mon Nonics are a dollar a dozen! Let's go for class in glass. This one's also a little iconoclastic  

Warren -


----------



## Gough (3/5/05)

C'mon there Warren, the poll has spoken! Us working class types here in Newcastle dream of drinking out of something as classy as a nonic... as we settle down to another night in our shoebox in t' middle of t' road :lol: :lol: 

Go the AHB nonics...

Shawn.


----------



## sluggerdog (3/5/05)

I like the nonics because they hold a lot and are light, cannot stand the heavy glasses with handles.

Only thing with the nonics now is I have a stack so would be happy with anything different. Even the half pint nonics would be good with my full pint ones...


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Shoebox in the middle of the road?

Luxury :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

I agree slugger. As good as the notion of a heavy glass with handles seems like a good idea, I hate holding onto them and the thick rim does not make for pleasant drinking. I too would prefer a nonic (I don't have any) or a nice tall wheat beer pint glass with flared stable base.
For something different I would even go for an Aventinus style glass although I have never seen them on any of the glassware sites. However I might try to get one (purchase) at this years octoberfest. Love the drink and the glass. And will look good next to my schnieder original galss.

Borret :blink:


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

We used to dream o' shoebox


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Right. I had to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night half an hour before I went to bed, drink a cup of sulphuric acid, work twenty-nine hours a day down mill, and pay mill owner for permission to come to work, and when we got home, our Dad and our mother would kill us and dance about on our graves singing Hallelujah.

:beer: Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Oh bugger it.

Chuck me in for a yawwwwnnn.... Nonic. <_< 

However...... Who could look past this! :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

But ell that to kids these days and they wouldn't believe ya, na wouldn't believe ya.



I actually saw one of those boots at the local sunday markets a while back. Had no cash on me or I would have bought it. Only five bucks and about schooner proportions.

Borret


----------



## KoNG (3/5/05)

i reckon tha 690ml weizen looks the goods....
especially for gettin near all the long neck in..!

Dane..????????????????


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Who'd have thought thirty year ago we'd all be sittin' here drinking Chteau de Chasselas, eh?  

Warren -


----------



## RobW (3/5/05)

Or for the oenophiles:

The Australian Table Wines sketch
From Monty Python


A lot of people in this country pooh-pooh Australian table wines. This is a
pity, as many fine Australian wines appeal not only to the Australian palette,
but also to the cognoscenti of Great Britain.

"Black Stump Bordeaux" is rightly praised as a peppermint flavored
Burgundy, whilst a good "Sydney Syrup" can rank with any of the world's
best sugary wines.

"Chateau Bleu", too, has won many prizes; not least for its taste, and
its lingering afterburn.

"Old Smokey, 1968" has been compared favorably to a Welsh claret,
whilst the Australian wino society thoroughly recommends a 1970 "Coq du
Rod Laver", which, believe me, has a kick on it like a mule: 8 bottles
of this, and you're really finished -- at the opening of the Sydney
Bridge Club, they were fishing them out of the main sewers every half an
hour.

Of the sparkling wines, the most famous is "Perth Pink". This is a
bottle with a message in, and the message is BEWARE!. This is not a
wine for drinking -- this is a wine for laying down and avoiding.

Another good fighting wine is "Melbourne Old-and-Yellow", which is
particularly heavy, and should be used only for hand-to-hand combat.

Quite the reverse is true of "Chateau Chunder", which is an Appalachian
control, specially grown for those keen on regurgitation -- a fine wine
which really opens up the sluices at both ends.

Real emetic fans will also go for a "Hobart Muddy", and a prize winning
"Cuiver Reserve Chateau Bottled Nuit San Wogga Wogga", which has a
bouquet like an aborigine's armpit.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

LOL! :lol: 

How times have changed. I'm picking the Poms have a slightly amended opinion of Oz wines now. 

Warren -


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

It's a pitty they got it right about Fosters yet!

Borret


----------



## Gough (3/5/05)

Bloody hell, what have I started...  

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (3/5/05)

Borret said:


> For something different I would even go for an Aventinus style glass although I have never seen them on any of the glassware sites. However I might try to get one (purchase) at this years octoberfest. Love the drink and the glass. And will look good next to my schnieder original galss.
> View attachment 2536
> 
> [post="57268"][/post]​



I have a small Aventinus glass, courtesy of my fave bottle shop. Might be a good place to look first.

Seth


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

Seth,

Chittaway tavern (over the road from work) has both sizes (330 and 500) leading up to oktoberfest (they also put on a really go do too.) They usually come free with a five packof beer.

Is the favourite bottle shop the affore mentioned one in Kahibah?

Borret


----------



## RichLum (3/5/05)

Maybe we should try and source some of these.....








could probably even fit everyones name on the glass!!!

Rich


----------



## big d (3/5/05)

ya call that a glass.
try this one made in sweden the worlds largest.holds 61.6 litres which might just make the distance on a ahb shout.


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

More cc's than a freight train. 

Bet you'd feel like one had hit you too after an encounter with that.

Borret


----------



## Doc (3/5/05)

Pretty impractical, and would probably not last many big sessions, but nice to look at.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Damn those Belgians!  

Warren -


----------



## Jazman (3/5/05)

Warren I know the old pom glass u were taking about i used to have a 1/2 pint glass it was my favourite glass until i moved house and some one at the house i was staying at broke it and i have never been able to get one simiar


----------



## Borret (3/5/05)

As far as crazy glasses go this has to take the cake.

Kwak

Borret :blink:


----------



## johnno (3/5/05)

This used to be my favourite ale glass till it got broken. Nice and thick. Like a cross between an oxford and a nonic.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (3/5/05)

Borret said:


> As far as crazy glasses go this has to take the cake.
> 
> Kwak
> 
> ...



Yeah, not a bad glass that one. I got given one a couple of years ago as part of a Kwak gift pack (came with four kwaks).
What makes mine even more special as my mates had a little plague made up and stuck it to the stand that says Worlds Best Brewer :lol:
I think they just wanted to thank me for letting them drink all my beer when they came over to watch Super 12 and the Union Internationals.

Doc


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (3/5/05)

Just my size nonic for when I tell the missus Im just having a couple

http://www.barfly.com/product_info.php?products_id=565


Cheers BDB


----------



## Pumpy (3/5/05)

Nice glasses for the Lowenbrau

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (3/5/05)

Seth,

The crawl was awesome...prolly knock a few pubs off the list next time(more quality than quantity), and stretch the dollar further.


Also...If you've made friends with the local bottle shop owner.......


YOU AINT BREWING ENOUGH !!!! ;-)


----------



## Weizguy (3/5/05)

Borret said:


> Seth,
> 
> Chittaway tavern (over the road from work) has both sizes (330 and 500) leading up to oktoberfest (they also put on a really go do too.) They usually come free with a five packof beer.
> 
> ...



No, it's in East Maitland...and they have Deus @ $50 per unit.



> Also...If you've made friends with the local bottle shop owner.......
> 
> 
> YOU AINT BREWING ENOUGH !!!! ;-)



Maybe ur right... or maybe it's the beer I take him. He just likes me coz I bought a $20 bottle of limited edition MG Surefoot Stout (640ml).

He's not very local either. He's about 30-odd minutes away, thru the bush.

Other than that, I try not to spend a lot or too often when I have plenty of beer, but I find that his Czech lager is so nice. I may have to try and make a similar beer. How close am I likely to get? I've already made a few lagers/pils/oktoberfestbiers, and most don't come close to the quality of Kozel.
** Edited to reply to Linz.

Seth


----------



## deebee (3/5/05)

Johnno,

I really like the look of that one. A nice fistful. Was it a full pint?


----------



## Boots (3/5/05)

I know someone who might like one of those shoe shaped glases h34r:


----------



## flanbos (19/7/05)

hey guys

haha just as i suspected, i been away for months and still seems to be no progression made on our glasses


----------



## OCC (2/8/05)

weizen has to be da pick looks like a easy handling and robust glass for those over excited hb drinkin nights or days for that matter.....


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/05)

Bump - Bump - Bump - 

See classic AHB logo thread. There's got to be a relationship here.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/05)

Subliminal hint.  :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (13/10/05)

niiiiiiice!


----------



## PhilS (13/10/05)

I'd be interested in some. Count me in as I'll go with the majority


----------



## Jye (13/10/05)

The masses must see the other option :super:


----------



## Steve (13/10/05)

gawd im thirsty!


----------



## Steve (13/10/05)

i'd buy 6 of Jyes version at the drop of a hat!


----------



## Jye (13/10/05)

woo hoo ... one more for the dark side  make sure you vote.


----------



## muga (13/10/05)

Steve said:


> i'd buy 6 of Jyes version at the drop of a hat!
> [post="82533"][/post]​


Dito!


----------



## GMK (13/10/05)

muga said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > i'd buy 6 of Jyes version at the drop of a hat!
> ...




ditto


----------



## Gough (13/10/05)

Look at the scoreboard fellas!  :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## muga (13/10/05)

Gough said:


> Look at the scoreboard fellas!  :lol:
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="82547"][/post]​


..time to create some new accounts


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/05)

Lagerheads!

Stemmed glasses are for sissies.  

Nonic! Nonic! Nonic! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Bazza (13/10/05)

If the delivery is coming from Sydney I'd be interested in a half doz Nonic glasses (what's the likely cost)?

Bazza.


----------



## Asher (13/10/05)

nonic smonic....

Move your beer fridge closer & You won't need to drink pints


B) 
Asher


----------



## Asher (13/10/05)

Heres a pic of some schooner glasses I took at the Bootleg Brewery in Margaret River..... very Classy 





Asher for now


----------



## MCWB (13/10/05)

The latest versions with new logo look superb, would be great over the Xmas break. :beerbang:


----------



## vlbaby (13/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Lagerheads!
> 
> Stemmed glasses are for sissies.
> 
> ...




mmm, I dont know about the nonic. The bump in the sides of the glass means that the logo is too close to the bottom of the glass. I need more symetries in my beer glasses.  
Although, on the other hand, the bump will make it harder for glass to drop out of my hand when i'm drunk.
But on the other hand, the stemmed glasses are classy. And i could always do with more class.
I just can't decide

vlbaby,


----------



## jayse (13/10/05)

Its the 570ml conquie that looks the goods for me, favourite glass by a long shot.
Don't know how to put the aussiehomebrewer logo on but heres a pic of the greatest glass on earth.


No quarter
Jayse


----------



## JasonY (13/10/05)

Yep I would much prefer that one jayse, sick of nonics want something a little different


----------



## Batz (13/10/05)

jayse said:


> Its the 570ml conquie that looks the goods for me, favourite glass by a long shot.
> Don't know how to put the aussiehomebrewer logo on but heres a pic of the greatest glass on earth.
> 
> 
> ...



My vote as well

I love a big straight sided beer glass

Batz


----------



## jayse (13/10/05)

Glad to see a couple of brewers who know a real glass when they see it and drink out of it, they shit all over nonics as far as iam concerned.
Go the straight sided thick glass pint :chug: 

You lot of girls who are looking for a pouncy stemmed little bitch of a glass i think you better get real :excl: 

Vote for the conquie or ill come and drink all your beer h34r: 

when the levvee breaks
Jayse


----------



## Linz (13/10/05)

that thing is only good for gussling fluids.

A stemmed glass alows one to appreciate the aromas by trapping them in the bulb, see the true colour of the beer without the shadow of a middle finger and not warm the beer by having some fat, ugly mit wrapped around it

but if you do that......


you're not drinking fast enough


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/10/05)

I voted for the cervoise


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/10/05)

When is the order going ahead? and how much will they cost?


----------



## barfridge (14/10/05)

That, my friend, is the golden question.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/10/05)

I'm really looking forward to getting some! I have a lot of glasses, most of which are from bars *cough*, but these ones would be really good...

pity the winning ones are just like the ones from PJs, which I have about four of.


----------



## T.D. (14/10/05)

I just assumed the AHB admin was scoping out which glasses to order, and then they would be made available in the online store on this website... Are we meant to actually place our order in this thread???

If so, I am up for 6 of whatever glass style is chosen. :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/10/05)

jayse said:


> You lot of girls who are looking for a pouncy stemmed little bitch of a glass i think you better get real
> 
> Vote for the conquie or ill come and drink all your beer
> 
> ...




:lol: 

What choice do we have? I could live with the straight-sided pint. No girlie Nonic curves on our pints. Real men use their fingers. :beerbang: 

Jayse this one's for you.  

Warren -


----------



## Aaron (14/10/05)

After such a great argument presented by Jayse what can anyone say. If they can be sourced I don't think we have an option. I do like that style though. That is why I have *liberated* so many Squire's glasses.


----------



## Steve (14/10/05)

whats the name of the one Jye put the logo on?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/10/05)

jayse said:


> Glad to see a couple of brewers who know a real glass when they see it and drink out of it, they shit all over nonics as far as iam concerned.
> Go the straight sided thick glass pint :chug:
> 
> You lot of girls who are looking for a pouncy stemmed little bitch of a glass i think you better get real :excl:
> ...



I have about 8 of those straight sided glasses loaned from various pubs in the UK and USA. They are the best for ales! IMHO :super: 

It's almost been a year since we were talking about drinking from glasses with the AHB logo on it. I imagine you have been busy Dane so if you need some help here just let me know.

C&B
TDA



C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/10/05)

TDA.

I think in the states they call them "Shakers" ?? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Snow (14/10/05)

I'll go a cervoise with the logo on it!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Ross (14/10/05)

Maybe time to reduce the poll to the top 2 & get a final decision - Personally I'm happy with any choice...


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/10/05)

Good idea Ross. Otherwise it'll be going on another 12 months. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## dane (14/10/05)

Ok thanks for bumping this. I've contacted a supplier and will post an update when I hear back.


----------



## MCWB (14/10/05)

Steve said:


> whats the name of the one Jye put the logo on?





jayse said:


> a pouncy stemmed little bitch of a glass



:lol: :beer:

Otherwise known as Cervoise.


----------



## bindi (14/10/05)

Jyes version for me or the one above.


----------



## Steve (14/10/05)

i would like six little pouncy bitch glasses please


----------



## Weizguy (14/10/05)

Ross said:


> Maybe time to reduce the poll to the top 2 & get a final decision - Personally I'm happy with any choice...
> [post="82700"][/post]​



Aaaah Ross, 

Can we make that the top *3*, coz I really luv a Weizen.

Will still order Nonics, tho'
Maybe even some poncey ones.

Seth 2c


----------



## PhilS (14/10/05)

Is there enough interest in the top 2 picks? I know that Dane does not want to be stuck with any, but maybe we can pay in advance.

Phil zips up flame suit


----------



## Jye (14/10/05)

> You lot of girls who are looking for a pouncy stemmed little bitch of a glass i think you better get real



LOL  Im still for the Cervoise.

I think having a new poll with the final 3 or 4 is a good idea. Maybe the Nonic camp and us bitches in the Cervoise camp can both compromise and agree on Jayse Conique (570mL).


----------



## Aussie Claret (14/10/05)

My 2 bob's worth, the cerviose or weizen, but what ever you go with could I order 6, if you go with more than one type I'll have 6 of each.
Cheers
AC


----------



## jayse (14/10/05)

ok the poll is shortened to the top four plus my selection  
honestly iam happy with anything, if the one you voted for is no longer on the list i think it may still say you have already voted, iam not sure if well have to restart the poll again now so everyone can vote again with these 5 shortlisted glasses.
Anyway iam glad i brought some passion to the debate but iam no spoilt kid who always gets his own way, actually quite the opposite really, so i'll be in for a set of which ever blows up the most skirts.


Jayse


----------



## quincy (14/10/05)

jayse

It told me have already voted so maybe a new poll ???

Cheers


----------



## normell (14/10/05)

I'll have a dozen, if 2 types, 6 of each & 3 types, 4 of each

Normell


----------



## SteveSA (17/10/05)

Yeah go the conique, nonic & cervoise (in that order) and HURRY! The gf has had one of her clumsy weekends.

Drinking straight from the tap soon
Steve


----------



## Batz (17/10/05)

I'll be happy to have some glasses before I pass on

It has been a long wait :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Jazman (17/10/05)

i just hope there is a glass i can put a belgian ale ino i have the glasses for the other styles i like


----------



## TidalPete (20/11/05)

Bump.

:beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/11/05)

So... what's happening?? Is it going to be orders for two or three different glasses, or an order for the winner??

If the former, I want 6 Cervoise, 6 Nonic

If the latter, 12 of whatever wins.


----------



## Daintysquid (21/11/05)

I'll have a glass or 4.


----------



## PhilS (21/11/05)

I'll go with the flow here, is there a timeline set as yet? Would love to bechugging on a few beers in the new glasses


----------



## nonicman (22/11/05)

/bump


----------



## Andyd (22/11/05)

Is there any hint on price yet, or did I miss it while skimming through the entire thread?


----------



## mredgy (23/11/05)

I'll take 6 cervoise and 6 nonic as well. Only 6 of the winner if we just with one style however...


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/05)

the suspense concerning these glasses is killing me!


----------



## jayse (24/11/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> snipped>
> ......................is killing me!
> [post="92890"][/post]​




The best news I've had today :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> the suspense concerning these glasses is killing me!
> [post="92890"][/post]​



No, it's more likely the caffeine. :wacko:

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (18/1/06)

Bump.

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/1/06)

Pete.

I think it's got more bump than a camel's car park. :lol: 

We'll be bumping this to no avail for the next 5 years. h34r: 

Vote 1. Nonics please. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Poodz (19/1/06)

These glasses were being discussed just before i left OZ for the UK a year ago. Are you all still waiting for them or can i put an order in now? Im coming back to Adelaide at the end of June so i should have plenty of time right?


----------



## Batz (19/1/06)

Guys Dane is way too busy to worry about this , it seems obvious to me that someone needs to take this task on.
GMK did the stickers , now we have someone doing caps and subbies holders , someone else who shows so much interest in this should try organizing the glasses.

Perhaps a little less bumping and a bit more work would see us all drinking from AHB glasses.

Batz


----------



## Uncle Fester (19/1/06)

I have just gone back through the thread, but apart from learning that the Nonic is the most popular style, has a decision been made as to the actual style, size and logo?

Maybe I overlooked a crucial post :blink: 

M


----------



## n00ch (19/1/06)

If i can find a place to print on the glasses locally i would be more then happy to organise them. I have a local source of nonics to.


----------



## Batz (19/1/06)

Now that's the closest we have had to action yet ! :beerbang: 

Can anyone help out n00ch with someone to print glasses?

Batz


----------



## n00ch (19/1/06)

Or just a general idea on what places do it. I have had a look at a few printers website but really doesn't say anything about glass.


----------



## KoNG (19/1/06)

if any of your local Pubs or RSL's have their glasses printed you could ask them the best/cheapest place to go...?


----------



## Kramer (19/1/06)

Good idea Kong the local sailing club has printed glasses I might ring them!


----------



## n00ch (19/1/06)

Thats a good idea actually. Might drop in to a pub/club and find out where they get it done.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (19/1/06)

My missus works for an RSL in Admin I'll get her to check it out but I wont be organising the actual glasses.

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (19/1/06)

damn i'm smart..!!!!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/1/06)

Alternatively you could approch a Promotional Products company to do/organise the job.

There are are heap of them in the yellow pages


----------



## Weizguy (19/1/06)

short question...did Dane have a particular vendor in mind.

I thought that he had investigated and found the best deal.

A valid thought, anyway.

Seth


----------



## n00ch (19/1/06)

I read over the thread again and it seems he did. I have sent him a pm.

Cheers


----------



## KoNG (19/1/06)

Dane's first post from memory has the all the glasses available from the best company he found.
But if Nonic's are the chosen glass and nOOch can sort them cheaper... then i dont see a problem.


----------



## Borret (19/1/06)

n00ch,

a quick 'fingers do the walking session' suggest the following

The Glass Image 
281 Main Rd Cardiff NSW 2285
ph: (02) 4954 5723 Printers--Glass

Maybe worth a call.

Brent


----------



## n00ch (19/1/06)

Well i can source the glasses no problem but i can't track a place locally that does the printing. I have found 2 places that will do single colour prints (black or gold) on glasses but thats it...


----------



## Kramer (19/1/06)

Do we really need colour, it will make it cheaper one colour?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/1/06)

To put on the AHB logo onto the glasses, a method of making tranfers which are then applied and fired will need to be done. Most screen printers, glass printers don't so this.


----------



## n00ch (19/1/06)

Yeah thats exactly what they need to do. Apparently no one around Newcastle does it.


----------



## Josh (19/1/06)

am said:


> To put on the AHB logo onto the glasses, a method of making tranfers which are then applied and fired will need to be done. Most screen printers, glass printers don't so this.
> [post="103551"][/post]​



My mate has a photo shop in Penrith. He has branched out into this type of thing. The website is under development, but a phone number is on there to get a quote. I just tried his mobile but went through to voicemail. If I can chat to him tonight I will post the prices. 

http://www.bigcolourprints.com/


----------



## Doc (19/1/06)

am said:


> Alternatively you could approch a Promotional Products company to do/organise the job.
> 
> There are are heap of them in the yellow pages
> [post="103498"][/post]​



Know of anyone that works for a 'Promotional Products' company am  

Doc


----------



## redbeard (19/1/06)

the hospitality store on parra rd in syd will put logos onto glasses. would need to get the actual logo & glass type to get a quote .... that means a decision, or at least narrow it down to 2 types.


----------



## Josh (19/1/06)

Josh said:


> My mate has a photo shop in Penrith. He has branched out into this type of thing. The website is under development, but a phone number is on there to get a quote. I just tried his mobile but went through to voicemail. If I can chat to him tonight I will post the prices.
> 
> http://www.bigcolourprints.com/
> [post="103621"][/post]​



Turns out he can't do it.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (20/1/06)

> Know of anyone that works for a 'Promotional Products' company am




hehehe  I'm just pushing ppl in the right direction  

I'm going through the motions to see if I can do it before committing. Mainly a numbers thing, we are set-up to mainly work with large volume orders, and this job is looking at minimum quantities correct?

What would help though would be a .jpg of the final art as there has been a bit of confusion over who's art is being used. Will need this for pricing. The printing is done in spot colour not cmyk. So the less tonal art the better and cheaper.

More colours = more $$ in both set-ups and individual printing per glass.

It would also need to be supplied in .eps (if the job was to go ahead). 

I will post back with details if I can do it etc etc.

Also the Nonic comes in 2 sizes, 285ml and 570ml. I assume everyone would prefer 570ml?

Edit: more details


----------



## Ross (20/1/06)

am said:


> What would help though would be a .jpg of the final art as there has been a bit of confusion over who's art is being used. Will need this for pricing.
> 
> [post="103668"][/post]​



My personal preference would be to just grab the logo off the top of the page here - But I guess it's down to Dane, to make that final decision...

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (20/1/06)

Ross said:


> am said:
> 
> 
> > What would help though would be a .jpg of the final art as there has been a bit of confusion over who's art is being used. Will need this for pricing.
> ...




Ditto

Batz


----------



## SteveSA (20/1/06)

Batz said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > am said:
> ...



Absolutely


----------



## kirem (20/1/06)

I too would go for the logo at the top of the page.

If need be, I would be happy to ask friends and family to try and get the numbers up.

The glass shape wouldn't prevent me ordering.

K


----------



## DrewCarey82 (20/1/06)

We could make the order for say a dozen minimum, I am sure that most people would be happy to grab that many.

10 people would be a 120 glasses which is a fair amount.

Before we get quotes it might be an idea to get stores who wouldnt be keen, keen to do it.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (20/1/06)

am said:


> I'm going through the motions to see if I can do it before committing. Mainly a numbers thing, we are set-up to mainly work with large volume orders, and this job is looking at minimum quantities correct?
> 
> Edit: more details
> [post="103668"][/post]​



With over 150 people already declaring interest & I'm guessing most people would want a minimum of haf a dozen glasses, it would seem a resonable order for someone  ...


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (20/1/06)

> With over 150 people already declaring interest & I'm guessing most people would want a minimum of haf a dozen glasses, it would seem a resonable order for someone ...



Like i said, we are set-up to deal with large volume orders. (eg. 5-10K pcs)

We can do minimum of 144pcs BUT i'm looking into the economies of it, as it might be cheaper to go through someone else.


----------



## dane (20/1/06)

I've picked this up again and I'm moving in a months time into a new place where I will finally have some room (ie. a 2nd bedroom) to 'warehouse' stuff like the glasses and merchandise.

The problem I always saw in the glasses is the shipping aspect. A lot of people live in regional area's and glasses and heavy and fragile to shipe around. Basically I just need people to be aware of shipping costs.

I think a monochrome logo would be fine - you can still have grey variations. This would keep the price down but I also think they can look better in monochrome....just a subtle logo around the glass is nice.

The problem withusing the current logo was that the hops are pretty low quality. I am putting together a new logo in Illustrator (which is a vector program so it allows the logo to be scaled to any size) and once that is done I can get quotes again.

The last mob that I got quotes through is based in Sydney, in Lane Cove so I will see what they can do again. But I'll def be looking around.


----------



## barls (20/1/06)

id be up for 6 or so glasses


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/1/06)

Hooray! I'll take 2 dozen and am not concerned about paying the shipping costs. Would much rather wait a month or two and get a high quality logo than rush into something now. Keep up the good work Dane.


----------



## dane (20/1/06)

As am mentioned everyone I have looked at minimum quantaties for a style of printed glass in 144 units. But if people are getting 1 or 2 dozen each then we aren't going to have a problem.


----------



## roach (20/1/06)

Dane,
Well done for picking it up again. The monochrome idea has some merit and if able to reproduce something akin to the James Squire glasses that would be great. 

not too fussed about what style of glass and sticking to one would enable a 'bulk' quantity to be ordered. 

Shipping to a one or two destinations in each capital city might be an option to simplify things. Obviously those in outlying areas would need to be treated differently.

roach


----------



## Uncle Fester (20/1/06)

dane said:


> But if people are getting 1 or 2 dozen each then we aren't going to have a problem.
> [post="103727"][/post]​




Either 6, or half a dozen for me, if and when they come on-line.


M


----------



## TidalPete (20/1/06)

barls said:


> id be up for 6 or so glasses
> [post="103722"][/post]​



Ditto.
The 570ml Nonic would be my preference but I'm easy.
Thanks for all the hard work you've put into this Dane.

:beer:


----------



## Snow (20/1/06)

Dane, have you considered getting a quote for etching the glasses? This can look really cool and I'm pretty sure it's not much dearer than printing, if at all.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## tangent (20/1/06)

etching wouldn't wash off in the dishwasher like the gold on my Coopers glasses <_<


----------



## JasonY (20/1/06)

Well I am definately keen, personally would probably prefere 1/2doz lots so I can get a few types of glasses (I dont need 36 beer glasses ).

Once you get some prices Dane I reckon we should restart this thread with a cut down list, prices, quantities etc, etc, 7 pages is pretty long to figure out what the hell is going on. :wacko:


----------



## TidalPete (20/1/06)

Snow said:


> Dane, have you considered getting a quote for etching the glasses? This can look really cool and I'm pretty sure it's not much dearer than printing, if at all.
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> [post="103777"][/post]​



Snow,
Is that right?
I was thinking along those lines at the start of all these latest posts, but concluded that it may have been too pricy to consider. I for one would be willing to pay a little more for something different.
Certainly more classy & lasts forever (Or until the glass is dropped h34r: ).

:beer:


----------



## Snow (20/1/06)

Geez Tangent, if you mistreat your special beer glasses by washing them in the dishwasher, then you deserve everything you get  

- Snow


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/1/06)

Think I'll check back in another 12 months. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## kirem (20/1/06)

I would go 2 dozen straight off the bat.


----------



## Kramer (21/1/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Think I'll check back in another 12 months. <_<
> 
> Warren -
> [post="103789"][/post]​



:lol: :lol: Too funny!

But I will be up for at least a dozen of any sort as long as they are big! They can sit beside my 50 schooner glasses in the pool room!


----------



## Weizguy (21/1/06)

Kramer said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'll check back in another 12 months. <_<
> ...


too funny? or Un-funny? Not really contributing to the thread and definitely taking the positive focus off the recent progress.

Yeah, I want some glasses ASAP, but there's no point providing a negative opinion, as it's certainly not adding value to the thread. Hey, I'm quite big on sarcasm at the best of times, but there is a time and place. That'll be 2 cents for that opinion. Ummm, with rounding benefit, that'll be no charge. Have a nice day!

I'll see how many dozen I can afford when we get the final design and glass shape. I'm not short on glasses, by any means, but it'll be good to have some AHB-themed glasses in a set for when I'm entertaining (read that as "p!issing up" with mates).

Excellent work, and I'm strongly anticipating the final design. Cheers to all.

Seth


----------



## spog (21/1/06)

i will go with the flow,so to speak. if it has the AHB logo on it count me in.brew on :beer:


----------



## Josh (21/1/06)

Currently drinking otu of a James Squire glass and I reckong the monochrome look goes pretty good. If there's any of those designs floating around, I wouldn't mind seeing them.


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/1/06)

TidalPete said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Dane, have you considered getting a quote for etching the glasses? This can look really cool and I'm pretty sure it's not much dearer than printing, if at all.
> ...



I recently recieved a beautifully etched decanter and tumbler set when I changed jobs. The work was done by a friends family business. Would you like me to get an estimate as to what a bulk etch would cost? BTW, the wife works in a club, and they are continually getting promotional glasses printed. I can get ther to find out what's the go there to if you reckon it is worth it....


M


----------



## Jazman (21/1/06)

as long as the glass is fine in the dishwasher


----------



## kieran (29/1/06)

Hey all,

I'm relatively new here, and I'm keen to grab 1/2 a dozen glasses.

In addition, if you need any extra help with conversion of raster to vector logo artwork, I'm your guy - I've been doing this for quite a while using Adobe Illustrator CS2. Dane, if you would like some extra help with that - give me a PM! 

cya
kieran


----------



## Batz (29/1/06)

kieran said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm relatively new here, and I'm keen to grab 1/2 a dozen glasses.
> 
> ...




Don't hold your breath   

Bbatz


----------



## kieran (1/2/06)

ja I saw the first post was sometime in 2004. Its good to let such an idea mature slowly.


----------



## jagerbrau (3/3/06)

these would go great with the hats and tshirts.


----------



## normell (3/3/06)

If somebody knows where to get glasses printed, or etched, just pick a style of glass, and do it, like GMK has done with the caps & holders.
While we ask what style, size Etc. Etc., we will keep going around in circles.

Normell


----------



## Doc (3/3/06)

Dane has recently moved again.
He now has room to cater for getting AHB glasses off the ground. 
One lot of AHB merchandise at a time eh.
Stickers and Magnets done.
Hats and stubby holders now.
Probably glasses and shirts next.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jagerbrau (3/3/06)

agree with that Dane is doing us all a great services with this site. as wee stu has stated we should all put a little back, so when i have some free money and pay pal up and runnig will be sending some through.


----------



## boagesmalone (3/3/06)

The glasses sound and look great!!!

I particularly like the Cervoise but Im more than happy to go with the Nonic. 

I already have a six set of Cervoise Boags glasses and they seem to be the one that every one reaches for first when theyre pouring themselves a beer. I like them also for their appearance, but Im always cautious with them when we have a party. I usually remove them if I think of it because they are a little more fragile then the Nonic, or at least they appear to be.

Ill have a dozen of either one.

Great idea to have the AHB logo and perhaps the website address on the logo as well. Great stuff

Cheers
Boagesmalone


----------



## Burchman82 (12/4/06)

so is this glass situation dead???

i rekon id be grabing a set o' six if its going ahead (money permitting)


----------



## Doc (12/4/06)

Glasses are the next tier of merchandise after the current round (hats and stubby holders).
So will be a wee way off yet.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/4/06)

Doc said:


> So will be a wee way off yet.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="120000"][/post]​



You can take the boy out of NZ, but you cant take the South Island speak out of the boy!


----------



## Doc (12/4/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > So will be a wee way off yet.
> ...



Maybe just a little bit 

Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/4/06)

18 months ago, on page 1 of this thread I posted that I was keen and would take a dozen. But that was 18 months ago, I got tired of waiting and have my own now, so I withdraw my request for a dozen glasses.


----------



## barfridge (12/4/06)

Great work Simon! Simple, yet elegant.


----------



## Stuster (12/4/06)

That glass is empty!!  

Nice work Simon. How easy was it to do those?


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/06)

GL...

Too small, empty, don't like that style of glass, and it doesn't look anything like the AHB logo.

3 points for trying though.

Apart from that, nice job. Kustom beer vessels for your brewery. Now you'll have to keep an eye on them, to make sure that no-one steals them after drinking your beer, like they do at pubs (so I'm told).

Cheerz,
Seth out


----------



## Weizguy (3/7/06)

bump...

now that the stubbie/glass coolers and hats have been finalised, can one of our experts start moving on the glasses?

Just one style initially. Then canvass interest for other styles. We'd need solid numbers...no tyre kickers. <_< 

Looks like nonic was the popular choice (except at my house where Weizen is always the fave).  

I'm happy with dishwasher-proof silk-screen or etched glass.

Any experts wish to reply?  

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Macka (3/7/06)

Hi Guys
I would order a couple if it went forward. Nonic is my pref. Looks like the style we should go for.

Cheers!


----------



## barfridge (3/7/06)

Please for the love of god, just produce a glass, any glass, and we will all buy it. This has been going on for longer than I've been here, which is a couple of years now.

If it helps something to happen, I'll buy 2 lots. Any style is good, just as long as it holds a liquid.


----------



## Screwtop (3/7/06)

> Please for the love of god, just produce a glass, any glass, and we will all buy it. This has been going on for longer than I've been here, which is a couple of years now.
> 
> If it helps something to happen, I'll buy 2 lots. Any style is good, just as long as it holds a liquid.



Ditto

2 x Nonic and 4 x Weizen for me, dishwasher-proof silk-screen or etched glass.


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/7/06)

Well, I like the idea of having a good dozen nonics, so you can write me down for that for sure


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/7/06)

I'll go for 6 ... as above.. any glass holds fluid.. etched/ silkscrened.. 
So long as it benifites the site .. eg : A % of $ spent ....
:beer:


----------



## roger mellie (3/7/06)

Personally I like the larger 'Linz' style glass - but would take whatever is going.

Put me in for 12

RM


----------



## normell (3/7/06)

Personally I think it's up to whoever (Dane I think was gunna), to get one made, whatever style, show it here, then wait for the orders to flow in, worked with the cap & holders.
If we try to get different styles & sizes, it will go on for another 18 months


----------



## peas_and_corn (3/7/06)

I agree with you Normell. Most people who express interest have said they would buy it merely because it's AHB, regardless of what type it is. I'm certainly in that camp.


----------



## normell (3/7/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I agree with you Normell. Most people who express interest have said they would buy it merely because it's AHB, regardless of what type it is. I'm certainly in that camp.


Like ol Henry Ford said about the "T" model "you can have it in any colour you like, as long as it's black"


----------



## Uncle Fester (3/7/06)

Im in, whatever the decision, as long as Stagger is the POC for Canberra distribution again....

Yummy Pale Ale..... :beerbang: 

M


----------



## sintax69 (3/7/06)

For the love of god not again lets do this this time anything that holds a pint of beer pls

one place is 
http://www.execugifts.com.au/products/show...6048b/index.htm


----------



## Batz (3/7/06)

STOP IT !

This is not going to happen in the near future,perhaps longer

Next person posts on this subject will get a flogging with a wet hop flower......perhaps even hot !

Batz h34r:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/12/06)

Sorry Batz 


But another xmas passes with out me getting AHB glasses. 

Will this happen in '07 ? 

I'd like to think so .. As glasses are again in short supply up here and as much as I like drinking from the tap it upsets the visitors that have to share a glass.  ..

:beer:


----------



## Stuster (14/12/06)




----------



## warrenlw63 (14/12/06)

Warren -


----------



## Duff (14/12/06)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dane (14/12/06)

Guys thread closed. I have lots of news on this but it isn't quite the right time to release it.

The reason why this never has eventuated was that there have always been issues with the logo we have used, whether it being to low res or something that everyone isn't happy with). I've recently spent a lot of time (and money) fixing that problem, and while the glasses wont be available to purchase before Christmas, there will definitely be news (and something to purchase) coming early in the new year.

Teaser?


----------

